# Trends that should disappear



## JustJoel (Dec 31, 2018)

Alex Beggs from _Bon Apetit_ is hoping that these trends disappear in the New Year. I certainly have to agree with the dessert hummus!

What about y’all? Any trend you’d like to see gone in 2019?


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 31, 2018)

Not only the trends but, those who champion them..  

Ross


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2018)

I would like it if all the trendy food that I like a lot would stop being trendy so the prices would drop and I could afford to buy them.


----------



## Addie (Dec 31, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I would like it if all the trendy food that I like a lot would stop being trendy so the prices would drop and I could afford to buy them.



So true. How many of your friends buy okra? Certainly not me. Yet there is a small restaurant in this part of Boston that cooks southern food. Okra is listed in several of their dishes.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 31, 2018)

I'd be fine with all hummus going away. 

BTW, if the "W E G E T I T . Y O U A R T Y ." is an example of the "Sans Serif" font he doesn't like... that is not a sans serif font.  

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 31, 2018)

I remember when two of my faves - short ribs and chicken wings  - were among the lower priced before they became 'trendy'. I still buy them, but try to get them on sale.  There's always going to be foodie trends - it'll be interesting to see what 2019 brings.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 31, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I'd be fine with all hummus going away.
> 
> BTW, if the "W E G E T I T . Y O U A R T Y ." is an example of the "Sans Serif" font he doesn't like... that is not a sans serif font.
> 
> CD


I noticed that too!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 31, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> I remember when two of my faves - short ribs and chicken wings  - were among the lower priced before they became 'trendy'. I still buy them, but try to get them on sale.  There's always going to be foodie trends - it'll be interesting to see what 2019 brings.



I wish _flat iron steak_ had never become "a thing." It used to be sooooo cheap. Now it is as much as ribeye.

CD


----------



## caseydog (Dec 31, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I noticed that too!



If you go to a restaurant, and the menu is in _comic sans_... get up, and RUN! 

CD


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 31, 2018)

caseydog said:


> If you go to a restaurant, and the menu is in _comic sans_... get up, and RUN!
> 
> CD


That’s my favorite font!


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 31, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I wish _*flat iron steak*_ had never become "a thing." It used to be sooooo cheap. Now it is as much as ribeye.
> 
> CD


 
That, too!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 31, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> That’s my favorite font!



A song, just for you!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBibXwwLBts

CD


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2018)

Not interested in any part of the article.  It's almost comic.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2018)

It was written by an apparently effite, whiny lawyer. 
You have to read it in that context.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 31, 2018)

buckytom said:


> It was written by an apparently effite, whiny lawyer.
> You have to read it in that context.



Admit it, you just hate that he's dissin' your morning mushroom drink. 

CD


----------



## profnot (Jan 1, 2019)

I wish kale and quinoa would go away.  Those yucky-tasting ingredients are in bloody everything these days.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2019)

caseydog said:


> If you go to a restaurant, and the menu is in _comic sans_... get up, and RUN!
> 
> CD


Maybe they are just trying to be inclusive. Or maybe someone at the resto needs it. Turns out, that people with dyslexia can read much more easily when the font is comic sans.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 1, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Maybe they are just trying to be inclusive. Or maybe someone at the resto needs it. Turns out, that people with dyslexia can read much more easily when the font is comic sans.



Well, there is no science to back that up. Type is a big deal to me. I have an art degree, and spent years art directing magazines, and put a lot of effort into type. I am passionate about it. 

Research shows that certain type "fonts" are easier to read than others, as body copy. Size, leading and letter-spacing is also very important. With people who have dyslexia, letter-spacing is very important, and not the same as what is easy for most people to read. What is easier for people with dyslexia to read is not the same as what is easier for most people to read. 

Sans serif type is easier for people with dyslexia to read, which includes comic sans. Letter spacing is still way more important. Comic Sans is difficult to space for readability for most people. It is okay for a sentence or two, but not for multi paragraphs, for most people to read. The reason it works better for people with dyslexia is because it was designed to give every character the same space -- a monospace font. Monospace fonts are easier for people with dyslexia to read. Not so much for most people. 

To people who like comic sans, I say, "Go for it!" If you like it, that's enough. Just don't try to defend it as "inclusive" to people with very legitimate disabilities. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 1, 2019)

Here’s a trend this last year that I could do without. Bone broth. What the heck _is_ bone broth anyway? And why did it suddenly become the “it” thing?

I’m not much for making stock or broth at home: I don’t have enough storage space. Does bone broth have anything to offer that stock or not-bone broth are lacking?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Here’s a trend this last year that I could do without. Bone broth. What the heck _is_ bone broth anyway? And why did it suddenly become the “it” thing?
> 
> I’m not much for making stock or broth at home: I don’t have enough storage space. Does bone broth have anything to offer that stock or not-bone broth are lacking?



Bone broth=Stock.


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 1, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Bone broth=Stock.


HAH! So they slapped a new title on an everyday thing so they could add a couple of bucks to the price!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 1, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> HAH! So they slapped a new title on an everyday thing so they could add a couple of bucks to the price!



or be really cool foodies...  
Ross


----------



## Addie (Jan 1, 2019)

Gee, on my last shopping outing I bought both beef and chicken stock in the box. On the box it said *made with bone*. Same price as the broth. Broth doesn't have the intense flavor I am looking for. Richer and darker for both items.  And this is house brand.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm tired of field greens and 'mixed greens' and 'spring mix' being added to just about everything these days, including sandwiches and wraps. When I order a BLT, I don't want a spring mix dumped onto the sandwich. I want ICEBERG LETTUCE, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2019)

I knew someone who had a sandwich stand. All kinds of unusual and tasty sandwiches on whole grain bread. She usually put greens or sprouts on her sandwiches. While we were talking, one of her regular customers came and ordered a sandwich with "no grass".


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

Sounds like something I would say!


----------



## tenspeed (Jan 1, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I want ICEBERG LETTUCE, thankyouverymuch.


While it's not bad for you, it doesn't do much good, either.  Iceberg lettuce has very little nutritional value.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 1, 2019)

Field greens have been around for decades..they used to call it Mesclun and has been renamed for marketing purposes, I suppose..
At least we don't have to deal with "Super Foods" much anymore..
There was a study done on quinoa and chia seeds a while back and it was discovered that they were no more healthier for you than potatoes..


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> HAH! So they slapped a new title on an everyday thing so they could add a couple of bucks to the price!


A restaurant in New York City was selling it for $12 a cup a few years ago.

People who don't understand how digestion works think it's special because they cook it for two or three days (depending on whose recipe you're looking at). They think eating the dissolved collagen (gelatin) will soothe arthritis and enhance skin because skin and the cushioning between bones are made of collagen. However, collagen is broken down into amino acids by digestion and used by the body where they're needed at the time. 

It's another example of the magical thinking many people engage in.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2019)

Rocklobster said:


> Field greens have been around for decades..they used to call it Mesclun and has been renamed for marketing purposes, I suppose..



Every new generation wants to believe they discovered something their parents didn't have 



Rocklobster said:


> At least we don't have to deal with "Super Foods" much anymore..
> There was a study done on quinoa and chia seeds a while back and it was discovered that they were no more healthier for you than potatoes..



God, I hope you're right! I'm *so sick* of hearing about that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2019)

Bone broth also releases, into solution, dietary calcium and phosphate that is easily digestible. Thus, reducing the need for supplementation with OTC minerals.  Better than milk for building strong bones.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bone broth also releases, into solution, dietary calcium and phosphate that is easily digestible. Thus, reducing the need for supplementation with OTC minerals.  Better than milk for building strong bones.


The only reference on calcium in bone broth that I've been able to find comes to the opposite conclusion; it looks like the calcium in vegetables is more soluble than that in bones. If you know of evidence that bone broth has more calcium than milk, I'd like to see it.


> The inescapable conclusion is not much calcium ends up in the broth, even when the bones are cooked long enough to have softened and begun to dissolve. As the King’s College research team found back in 1934 and we confirmed as part of the analysis for the book Nourishing Broth, the best way to increase the calcium content of bone broth is to include calcium-rich vegetables while making the broth.Adding milk or cream to the broth to make cream soups or chowders would most appreciably increase the calcium content.



https://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/bone-broth-calcium/

(Note that this page includes a lot of incorrect information mixed in with accurate information, but it references a scientific study and, given that the author had the results confirmed by a lab before publishing her book "Nourishing Broth," I think her conclusion is valid.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2019)

I never said it had more calcium than milk.  I said it was easily digestible and has increased bio-availability.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 1, 2019)

> *Romaine recalls*
> 
> Every  time I hear there’s a romaine recall, I’m forced to picture a thousand  people with explosive diarrhea. For that alone—and I _know_  it can get more serious than that—can we stop planting romaine next to  creeks next to cow pastures? All of these years of technology and  progress and the cow poop is still getting in the water, then to the  lettuce, and then to Panera?


Why does it always have to be my favorite salad green? Grrr...


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> While it's not bad for you, it doesn't do much good, either.  Iceberg lettuce has very little nutritional value.



Don't care 

I eat plenty of other healthful foods. But a BLT must have iceberg lettuce. And, contrary to popular belief, iceberg lettuce does offer _some_ nutritional value.

_One cup of iceberg lettuce contains: 10 calories, 0 grams of fat, 1 gram protein, 2 grams carbs (1 of dietary fiber), 7 percent of vitamin A, 3 percent of vitamin C, 1 percent of calcium and 2 percent of iron. It also contains trace amounts of potassium, folate, vitamin K, magnesium and phosphorus._

Source: https://bangordailynews.com/2013/02/25/health/blogs-and-columns/iceberg-lettuce-not-just-water/

Yes, darker greens have more vitamins and minerals. But iceberg isn't completely devoid.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

Rocklobster said:


> Field greens have been around for decades..they used to call it Mesclun and has been renamed for marketing purposes, I suppose..
> At least we don't have to deal with "Super Foods" much anymore..
> There was a study done on quinoa and chia seeds a while back and it was discovered that they were no more healthier for you than potatoes..



This makes my day 

While I love quinoa (they can keep the chia seeds) I still love my potatoes. I'd rather give up pasta than potatoes.



GotGarlic said:


> God, I hope you're right! I'm *so sick* of hearing about that.



You and me both.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bone broth also releases, into solution, dietary calcium and phosphate that is easily digestible. Thus, reducing the need for supplementation with OTC minerals.  Better than milk for building strong bones.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never said it had more calcium than milk.  I said it was easily digestible and has increased bio-availability.


Sorry, I misspoke. There's not very much calcium in bone broth to begin with, though. For that reason, I don't think it's accurate to promote it as good for bone health. Even if the calcium from milk is less bio-available, it has so much more that you have to drink a lot less to get the same benefit. The better nutrition advice would be to advocate for eating more vegetables, since the calcium they contain is more soluble. 

From the article I posted:


> Recent USDA figures for brand-name canned broths sold at supermarkets show calcium at just 14 mg per cup (1.4% of the RDA) for beef and 9 mg (0.9% of the RDA) per cup for chicken. By comparison, USDA reports 291.0 mg of calcium per cup for whole milk.
> 
> While it is easy to dismiss these figures as what’s to be expected from the poor quality of broth found in commercial products, low calcium levels were also reported by Saffron Road and Flavor Chef Broths, two excellent brands sold in health food stores. The Nutrition Facts labels reported on their labels are 0 percent and 4 percent of the RDA, respectively, per cup of the RDA for calcium.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2019)

I am not lactose intolerant, but I do not drink milk.  I get my calcium from the foods I eat, bone broth is a viable ingredient in recipes.  It also has other benefits, like collagen (your body does need the amino acid building blocks in order to build), MSM, Phosphate and other minerals and vitamins that your body needs and uses.

I have not said that bone broth is a miracle food, to each his own.  Just making a comment on it's merits.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2019)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am not lactose intolerant, but I do not drink milk.  I get my calcium from the foods I eat, bone broth is a viable ingredient in recipes.  It also has other benefits, like collagen (your body does need the amino acid building blocks in order to build), MSM, Phosphate and other minerals and vitamins that your body needs and uses.
> 
> I have not said that bone broth is a miracle food, to each his own.  Just making a comment on it's merits.


I agree it's a healthful thing to eat. I'm just saying, in the context of this post about trendy foods, its benefits have been greatly exaggerated. It won't cure arthritis or smooth wrinkles and it doesn't acquire more calcium by simmering it for two days rather than a few hours. That's what I was addressing in my initial comment about it.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 1, 2019)

Originally Posted by tenspeed View Post
While it's not bad for you, it doesn't do much good, either. Iceberg lettuce has very little nutritional value.


Linda0818 said:


> *Don't care*
> 
> I eat plenty of other healthful foods. But a BLT must have iceberg lettuce.



Amen, young lady...  

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> Originally Posted by tenspeed View Post
> While it's not bad for you, it doesn't do much good, either. Iceberg lettuce has very little nutritional value.
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to know someone agrees with me


----------



## Caslon (Jan 7, 2019)

My mom commented you get "some"  "ruffage" from iceburg lettuce (meaning beneficial).  

I doubt that.   Some trace elements maybe. Iceberg lettuce was made for sandwiches   (IMHO).   
Romaine lettuce is better for sandwiches , but very expensive.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 7, 2019)

Caslon said:


> My mom commented you get "some"  "ruffage" from iceburg lettuce (meaning beneficial).
> 
> I doubt that.   Some trace elements maybe. Iceberg lettuce was made for sandwiches   (IMHO).
> Romaine lettuce is better for sandwiches , but very expensive.



Edit: Lettuce is a big trend, it shouldn't disappear.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 7, 2019)

We can't buy some foods here that I like, because the uae pay high prices for out lamb parts. Can't see them prices coming down. It's stuff I grew up with. 

Russ


----------



## caseydog (Jan 7, 2019)

Rascal said:


> We can't buy some foods here that I like, because the uae pay high prices for out lamb parts. Can't see them prices coming down. It's stuff I grew up with.
> 
> Russ



I was just thinking this afternoon that it has been a while since I ate lamb parts. I need to correct that, but I'm not sure just what parts I should buy. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I was just thinking this afternoon that it has been a while since I ate lamb parts. I need to correct that, but I'm not sure just what parts I should buy.
> 
> CD



I recently purchased two lamb chops for Pirate. Just enough for one person. I prefer to roasted leg of lamb.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 7, 2019)

What trends should disappear????


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 7, 2019)

Caslon said:


> My mom commented you get "some"  "ruffage" from iceburg lettuce (meaning beneficial).
> 
> I doubt that.   Some trace elements maybe. Iceberg lettuce was made for sandwiches   (IMHO).
> Romaine lettuce is better for sandwiches , but very expensive.



I can't imagine putting romaine on a sandwich, with the exception of a Caesar wrap, or something like that. 

Even if there were 0 nutrients in iceberg lettuce, I wouldn't care. It's my favorite for sandwiches and salads (although, again, I do like romaine and spinach) because I prefer the taste and texture over other lettuces. In fact, when it comes to 'other' lettuce and greens for salads, romaine and spinach is as far as I go above iceberg.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2019)

Iceberg all the way for BLTs, and with boiled ham and mayo on white.

However, I just thought of a trend that I'm happy to see less often: a wedge salad. 

You feed large herbivores in a zoo like that.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 7, 2019)

buckytom said:


> Iceberg all the way for BLTs, and with boiled ham and mayo on white.
> 
> However, I just thought of a trend that I'm happy to see less often: a wedge salad.
> 
> You feed large herbivores in a zoo like that.



Agreed on all. I like the flavor combination of the wedge salad, but I'd really rather have it on chopped lettuce instead of a big wedge that I have to cut up myself.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 7, 2019)

Trend that should disappear:

Seasoned french fries as the norm. Many restaurants now have these as their only option and frankly the seasoning is too salty and has mystery ingredients.  A good french fry is a thing of beauty and doesn't need to be augmented, imo. Not a fan.  Serve the seasoning on the side.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 7, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I was just thinking this afternoon that it has been a while since I ate lamb parts. I need to correct that, but I'm not sure just what parts I should buy.
> 
> CD



Cooked lambs tongues are a fave, ans sweetbreads.

Russ


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2019)

Fer sure, I need one leaf of iceberg on a sandwich, and shredded iceberg for Taco's but that's enough iceberg for me. The trendy "wedge salads" are really a throwback from my childhood when I thought I hated salads because of it. Wedge salads are a big money maker for restaurants, but unless I can get a salad with romaine and without field greens I won't eat it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I can't imagine putting romaine on a sandwich, with the exception of a Caesar wrap, or something like that.



Really? When my garden isn't producing, I buy romaine hearts almost exclusively for salads and sandwiches. Crunchy and flavorful and a beautiful deep green


----------



## caseydog (Jan 7, 2019)

Rascal said:


> Cooked lambs tongues are a fave, ans sweetbreads.
> 
> Russ



I need to go to COSTCO and pick up some lamb chops. They have good lamb chops. I'm not a big fan of animal tongues. Can't say I'm excited about eating pancreas, either. 



CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 7, 2019)

Janet H said:


> Trend that should disappear:
> 
> Seasoned french fries as the norm. Many restaurants now have these as their only option and frankly the seasoning is too salty and has mystery ingredients.  A good french fry is a thing of beauty and doesn't need to be augmented, imo. Not a fan.  Serve the seasoning on the side.



A big huge vote for this one. If I have fries, I want nice crispy ones with just a little bit of salt and that's it.



Kayelle said:


> Fer sure, I need one leaf of iceberg on a sandwich, and shredded iceberg for Taco's but that's enough iceberg for me. The trendy "wedge salads" are really a throwback from my childhood when I thought I hated salads because of it. Wedge salads are a big money maker for restaurants, but unless I can get a salad with romaine and without field greens I won't eat it.



Ditto.



GotGarlic said:


> Really? When my garden isn't producing, I buy romaine hearts almost exclusively for salads and sandwiches. Crunchy and flavorful and a beautiful deep green



In salads I'm fine with it, but not on sandwiches. I do love romaine hearts.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 7, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I need to go to COSTCO and pick up some lamb chops. They have good lamb chops. I'm not a big fan of animal tongues. Can't say I'm excited about eating pancreas, either.
> 
> 
> 
> CD



Growing up in a poor area, we ate what we could get. I choose now. 

Russ


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I need to go to COSTCO and pick up some lamb chops. They have good lamb chops. I'm not a big fan of animal tongues. Can't say I'm excited about eating pancreas, either.
> 
> 
> 
> CD




I only buy Costco lamb. It's all from New Zealand, as I don't like American lamb. The flavor is entirely different. 

I'd sure try the lamb tongues and sweetbreads as I like both from beef.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 7, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I only buy Costco lamb. It's all from New Zealand, as I don't like American lamb. The flavor is entirely different.
> 
> I'd sure try the lamb tongues and sweetbreads as I like both from beef.



I too do not like american grown lamb.  Superior Farms makes lamb raised in the USA.  It's more like beef than it is lamb, I swear.  On the other hand, I don't like overly gamey tasting New Zealand lamb. 

We've discussed this topic of lamb before.  Lamb grown in the USA are fed mostly grain now (little or no grass) their entire life. No wonder it resembles beef nowadays. Hardly any lamb taste.
Lamb from New Zealand are fed mostly grass, up until butchering time when they switch to feeding them grain.  However, too much feeding of grass can make NZ lamb taste way to gamey for me. Too little grass (usa grown lamb) makes the lamb resemble and taste like beef. Feeding grass to lambs is too costly in the US today, so they've switched to feeding them mostly grain their entire growing cycle (little grass at all, too costly). The end product isn't lamb, it's more like beef. 

USA Superior Farms "lamb for stew" packages resemble cubes of beef.  Very little fat on them to have to trim off, which is nice, but at the cost of  true lamb flavor.  I've resorted to buying and cutting up shoulder lamb chops for my lamb curry recipe. More expensive?  Yes, very much so.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2019)

I love lamb from any country, but my wife will only eat American lamb for the exact reason that it is the least gamey.

I like to buy a couple of round bone chops (slices of a leg, really) and a couple of shoulder chops. They get well seasoned with s&p and garlic powder, then simply grilled alongside thick slices of sweet onion.

When they're done, the chops are rested over the onions so the onions soak up the juices.

Served alongside a baked spud topped with Herbs de Provence infused sour cream. 

This is the only time I've ever seen my wife and son actually eat some of the pure fat that on every other meat they would trim and discard.


Mmmm, I need to make this again soon.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 7, 2019)

Caslon said:


> I too do not like american grown lamb.  Superior Farms makes lamb raised in the USA.  It's more like beef than it is lamb, I swear.  On the other hand, I don't like overly gamey tasting New Zealand lamb.
> 
> We've discussed this topic of lamb before.  Lamb grown in the USA are fed mostly grain now (little or no grass) their entire life. No wonder it resembles beef nowadays. Hardly any lamb taste.
> Lamb from New Zealand are fed mostly grass, up until butchering time when they switch to feeding them grain.  However, too much feeding of grass can make NZ lamb taste way to gamey for me. Too little grass (usa grown lamb) makes the lamb resemble and taste like beef. Feeding grass to lambs is too costly in the US today, so they've switched to feeding them mostly grain their entire growing cycle (little grass at all, too costly). The end product isn't lamb, it's more like beef.
> ...



I have a few farming friends, our lamb are grass fed, I'm not aware of any being fed grain. Same with beef, grass fed, again not aware of grain fed beef. I used to breed racehorses, I fed these with Lucerne hay along with grass. Our lamb is the best tasting meat IMHO. If I lived in Texas I would prolly say beef was my fave. Tandoori lamb cutlets is my wife's fave dish. So tender. I hope you guys get to try kiwi lamb.

Russ


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2019)

Here, the last time I bought a rack of lamb, Costco lamb was from Australia. It's smaller and tastier than American lamb racks.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 7, 2019)

buckytom said:


> I love lamb from any country, but my wife will only eat American lamb for the exact reason that it is the least gamey.
> 
> I like to buy a couple of round bone chops (slices of a leg, really) and a couple of shoulder chops. They get well seasoned with s&p and garlic powder, then simply grilled alongside thick slices of sweet onion.
> 
> ...



This sounds so good. I too like the fat on the humble leg chop !

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Jan 7, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Here, the last time I bought a rack of lamb, Costco lamb was from Australia. It's smaller and tastier than American lamb racks.



You need to try nz lamb. Australia do I believe feed their lamb and beef on grain.we don't.

Russ


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2019)

Rascal said:


> You need to try nz lamb. Australia do I believe feed their lamb and beef on grain.we don't.
> 
> Russ



I'm game. It's a matter of availability.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2019)

I don't think gamey taste is there at all with NZ lamb. When I think of "gamey taste" it has nothing to do with domestic meat, only game. Mutton is another story, and it tastes just plain horrid no matter where it came from. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I don't think gamey taste is there at all with NZ lamb. When I think of "gamey taste" it has nothing to do with domestic meat, only game. Mutton is another story, and it tastes just plain horrid no matter where it came from. Just my 2 cents.



I agree. Lamb tastes different form beef. Some call that being gamey, I call it not beef.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> *I agree. Lamb tastes different form beef. Some call that being gamey, I call it not beef.*




Haaa...perfectly said.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I don't think gamey taste is there at all with NZ lamb. When I think of "gamey taste" it has nothing to do with domestic meat, only game. Mutton is another story, and it tastes just plain horrid no matter where it came from. Just my 2 cents.



The only mutton that I've ever enjoyed was in scorchingly hot West Indian dishes. You probably wouldn't have tasted any other meat through that sauce.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2019)

buckytom said:


> The only mutton that I've ever enjoyed was in scorchingly hot West Indian dishes. You probably wouldn't have tasted any other meat through that sauce.


That might have been goat. In the West Indies, goat, as well as sheep, can be called mutton. I like both goat and lamb. I don't think I have ever eaten  adult sheep.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2019)

I've had both goat and sheep. Goat here: Le Soleil Haitian Restaurant in New York City

and the sheep was at a coworkers house at a summer bbq. He is Bangladeshi, but he married a Haitian woman. Holy moly did her mother cook up some spicy hot food.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 7, 2019)

taxlady said:


> That might have been goat. In the West Indies, goat, as well as sheep, can be called mutton. I like both goat and lamb. I don't think I have ever eaten  adult sheep.



Cabrito is very tasty. That is young goat -- less than one-year old. It is kind of like lamb vs mutton. Same animal, but lamb is young sheep, while mutton is older. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Cabrito is very tasty. That is young goat -- less than one-year old. It is kind of like lamb vs mutton. Same animal, but lamb is young sheep, while mutton is older.
> CD



Mutton makes great stew on a cold wintry day. I like to add barley to my stews. 

I would love to see more "American" type restaurants opening. We seem to be losing our food heritages from when this country was still wild and just being settled.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 8, 2019)

buckytom said:


> ...However, I just thought of a trend that I'm happy to see less often: a wedge salad...


We love wedge salads my way - I chop the lettuce up on the plate, then put all the other ingredients on top!  We like the concept of the salad, but the original execution is less than desirable.


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2019)

Caslon said:


> My mom commented you get "some"  "ruffage" from iceburg lettuce (meaning beneficial).
> 
> I doubt that.   Some trace elements maybe. Iceberg lettuce was made for sandwiches   (IMHO).
> Romaine lettuce is better for sandwiches , but very expensive.



Every time I see Romaine lettuce, it looks like it would be better for a multi layered club sandwich standing on end , than a BLT laying flat across the other ingredients.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 8, 2019)

Addie said:


> Mutton makes great stew on a cold wintry day. I like to add barley to my stews.
> 
> *I would love to see more "American" type restaurants opening. We seem to be losing our food heritages from when this country was still wild and just being settled.*


 
I'm not sure I understand what you mean, Addie. What kinds of foods do you think *"American*" restaurants should serve?  Just curious....


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> We love wedge salads my way - I chop the lettuce up on the plate, then put all the other ingredients on top!  We like the concept of the salad, but the original execution is less than desirable.



Now that sounds sensible.

I once worked in a restaurant kitchen cutting up salad ingredients. Everything that could be was cut into wedges. It took a couple of months for the head chef to see that his concept wasn't working. Every salad came back with the celery untouched. Every outside piece was cut into four pieces. By the time the diner got everything cut up, they had lost their appetite. The hearts that had more flavor were saved for soups and stews. Or other dishes where they were finely cut. Have you ever tried to fit a wedge of lettuce or a large tomato into your mouth in a polite manner?


----------



## Addie (Jan 8, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you mean by that, Addie. What kinds of foods do you think *"American*" restaurants should serve?  Just curious....



Foods that haven't been drowned in sauces and gravies brought over from our immigrant settlers. I look at a recipe and see a list of ten or more ingredients. Mashed potatoes. Milk, butter, salt and pepper. Is anything else needed? A simple steak on the grill. Or even in the oven. 

Our ancestors cooked in a fireplace. And they ate a good solid balanced simple array of foods. Think campfire foods. Even Boston Baked Beans are made with a simple recipe. Beans, salt, brown sugar and molasses. 

We used to have a cafeteria style place in Boston. Come lunch time, and the line was always out the door. And you got a real plateful of food that was edible. You had to ask for gravy or a sauce. It was well worth the run up there at around two p.m. after the rush when all the fresh trays of food came out. And the prices didn't leave you a pauper.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 8, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> We love wedge salads my way - I chop the lettuce up on the plate, then put all the other ingredients on top!  We like the concept of the salad, but the original execution is less than desirable.



We do the same... 

Not as attractive a presentation but, I'm not known for attractive presentations anyway.. I'm more of a plop and eat kinda guy..  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 8, 2019)

Addie said:


> Foods that haven't been drowned in sauces and gravies brought over from our immigrant settlers. I look at a recipe and see a list of ten or more ingredients. Mashed potatoes. Milk, butter, salt and pepper. Is anything else needed? A simple steak on the grill. Or even in the oven.
> 
> Our ancestors cooked in a fireplace. And they ate a good solid balanced simple array of foods. Think campfire foods. Even Boston Baked Beans are made with a simple recipe. Beans, salt, brown sugar and molasses.
> 
> We used to have a cafeteria style place in Boston. Come lunch time, and the line was always out the door. And you got a real plateful of food that was edible. You had to ask for gravy or a sauce. It was well worth the run up there at around two p.m. after the rush when all the fresh trays of food came out. And the prices didn't leave you a pauper.




I understand your meaning and I agree..

That's what I love about all the small diners here in Missouri... Flavorful, simple meals.. My only caveat is quantity intake.. Missouri isn't known for skinny people...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2019)

Addie said:


> Foods that haven't been drowned in sauces and gravies brought over from our immigrant settlers. I look at a recipe and see a list of ten or more ingredients. Mashed potatoes. Milk, butter, salt and pepper. Is anything else needed? A simple steak on the grill. Or even in the oven.
> 
> *Our ancestors cooked in a fireplace. And they ate a good solid balanced simple array of foods. Think campfire foods. Even Boston Baked Beans are made with a simple recipe. Beans, salt, brown sugar and molasses.*



Our ancestors also suffered from a variety of ailments caused by vitamin and mineral deficiencies.

Many people go out to eat foods they can't or won't make at home, for meals that have components that take a long time and/or several steps to make.

I can make a simple grilled steak and mashed potatoes at home. I have a favorite restaurant that makes delicious shrimp tempura tacos. Too much work and mess to make at home. I'm happy to pay for it once in a while and it doesn't leave me a pauper.

And some people like exploring the foods of other cultures. Sometimes it's even familiar ingredients just used in a different way. It's surprising and delicious, and fun to experiment. There are still plenty of restaurants serving traditional American food.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 8, 2019)

Addie, there's a diner we visit every once in a while that occasionally advertises the "early American" food you mentioned. (which if considered today, it would be far more diverse, but that's another discussion). You would love this place, though. It's called the Betsy Ross diner.

They have pictures of all of the presidents on the walls (it's fun to try to guess them all since they're not in any order), plus pictures of other famous historical American men and women.

But they serve from a fairly small, basic menu. Simple steaks, chops, burgers, roasts, salads, sandwiches, and such.

They have a few international dishes, but the idea is more 1776 than 2019.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 8, 2019)

buckytom said:


> Iceberg all the way for BLTs, and with boiled ham and mayo on white.
> 
> However, I just thought of a trend that I'm happy to see less often: a wedge salad.
> 
> You feed large herbivores in a zoo like that.






OMG I love a *good *WEDGE SALAD almost more than life itself.

It would be on my last meal menu ….

If they go away I will be super upset ….


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 8, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> We love wedge salads my way - I chop the lettuce up on the plate, then put all the other ingredients on top!  We like the concept of the salad, but the original execution is less than desirable.



I do the same thing at home. Love the ingredients of wedge salad, just not the presentation. It's just awkward.



Addie said:


> Now that sounds sensible.
> 
> I once worked in a restaurant kitchen cutting up salad ingredients. Everything that could be was cut into wedges. It took a couple of months for the head chef to see that his concept wasn't working. Every salad came back with the celery untouched. Every outside piece was cut into four pieces. By the time the diner got everything cut up, they had lost their appetite. The hearts that had more flavor were saved for soups and stews. Or other dishes where they were finely cut. Have you ever tried to fit a wedge of lettuce or a large tomato into your mouth in a polite manner?



I was a 'salad girl' in an Italian restaurant years ago. I loved it, we had so much fun. Luckily, though, we didn't have to deal with wedges


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2019)

Addie said:


> Foods that haven't been drowned in sauces and gravies brought over from our immigrant settlers. I look at a recipe and see a list of ten or more ingredients. Mashed potatoes. Milk, butter, salt and pepper. Is anything else needed? A simple steak on the grill. Or even in the oven.
> 
> Our ancestors cooked in a fireplace. And they ate a good solid balanced simple array of foods. Think campfire foods. Even Boston Baked Beans are made with a simple recipe. Beans, salt, brown sugar and molasses.
> 
> We used to have a cafeteria style place in Boston. Come lunch time, and the line was always out the door. And you got a real plateful of food that was edible. You had to ask for gravy or a sauce. It was well worth the run up there at around two p.m. after the rush when all the fresh trays of food came out. And the prices didn't leave you a pauper.


 Is this the kind of food you mean?

Wikipedia: Native American Cuisine


----------

